# everyone's raw fed



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Ok so most people would assume that a tortoise can only be "raw fed". Well maybe but they have now got such a range of complete holistic tortoise feeds that they are basically being fed Kibble.

So we have one section of the garden set aside to grow proper tortoise foods and can feed as close to a natural diet as possible!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I grew up with box turtles living in my backyard as a child. I love that you have a space in your garden just for your tortoise! That is awesome. Great pic. Thanks for sharing! :smile:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

What kind of a tortoise is he? He looks different then the box turtles we see here. I'll bet he loves your garden! 

I went to get the newspaper the other day and there was a box turtle trying to get into our back yard. It was about 7 inches across at the shell and kept pushing at the gate! I really didn't want it in the backyard with the dogs and the garden (I have enough trouble with rabbits and deer) so I pushed it in the other direction and a few hours later it was no where to be seen. They aren't as slow as people think they are!


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

He is a horsfield (otherwise know as a russian) and is about 3 inch across the shell at 3 years old.

we have to be a bit careful in the garden as dogs don't get on with chew sized tortoise's. They have very little smell and most of the time are slow enough movers so as not to look alive to a lot of dogs!!!

I thought it was unbelievable that they sell kibble for tort's as there is defiantly no shortage of dandelions for them, and at the very least they can eat all the salad out of the supermarket. But then pet food manufacturers will try and make money from all!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

eternalstudent said:


> He is a horsfield (otherwise know as a russian) and is about 3 inch across the shell at 3 years old.
> 
> we have to be a bit careful in the garden as dogs don't get on with chew sized tortoise's. They have very little smell and most of the time are slow enough movers so as not to look alive to a lot of dogs!!!
> 
> I thought it was unbelievable that they sell kibble for tort's as there is defiantly no shortage of dandelions for them, and at the very least they can eat all the salad out of the supermarket. But then pet food manufacturers will try and make money from all!


I found that out when I got my fancy goldfish! I can't believe the amount of goldfish food on the market and most of it is total garbage that will make the goldfish sick. I'm now making goldfish gel food for the little devils and the dogs are sitting there begging for the homemade goldfish food while I feed the fish!  

I never thought I'd be cooking my own goldfish food. Still have to buy them some yummy frozen foods but haven't gotten out to get them any yet. They are as spoiled as the dogs. :biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

chowder said:


> I found that out when I got my fancy goldfish! I can't believe the amount of goldfish food on the market and most of it is total garbage that will make the goldfish sick. I'm now making goldfish gel food for the little devils and the dogs are sitting there begging for the homemade goldfish food while I feed the fish!
> 
> I never thought I'd be cooking my own goldfish food.  Still have to buy them some yummy frozen foods but haven't gotten out to get them any yet. They are as spoiled as the dogs. :biggrin:


Yup! I know what your talking about!
Is it the Mazuri gel food that you make for the goldies? 

All it takes is an open mind and a little research to locate and feed species appropriate foods....:smile:


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

We are in the process of planning a pond in the back yard for koi, so I will be starting the fish research next year, as they seem to have a more exclusive market due to the cost of the fish and the fact that yuppies seem to keep them!!

One of these days I will remember to feed myself as well as the pup gets fed. I find myself so jealous of her dinners and sit there looking at her thinking "I want some" 

I'm sure that's the wrong way round


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

saraj2878 said:


> Yup! I know what your talking about!
> Is it the Mazuri gel food that you make for the goldies?
> 
> All it takes is an open mind and a little research to locate and feed species appropriate foods....:smile:


Yep, I'm making them the Mazuri gel right now. Haven't worked my way up to totally homemade gel yet. They really like the Mazuri though and it's easy to whip up and freeze half a batch. I can make tiny pieces for the little guy and bigger pieces for the other ones and make sure everybody gets their share of the food. They really are a bunch of characters! One has turned out to be female and we had our first egg laying which was quite an event so now we have Curly, Shemp, and Lara. :biggrin:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

eternalstudent said:


> We are in the process of planning a pond in the back yard for koi, so I will be starting the fish research next year, as they seem to have a more exclusive market due to the cost of the fish and the fact that yuppies seem to keep them!!
> 
> One of these days I will remember to feed myself as well as the pup gets fed. I find myself so jealous of her dinners and sit there looking at her thinking "I want some"
> 
> I'm sure that's the wrong way round


We 'inherited' the fish when my son brought them home from college and boy, have they taken over the house! Just wait until you get your koi.....we never had fish in our lives and have found out that goldfish have such personalities. Suddenly we have special fish food, fish filters, fish medicine, fish books, a new fish tank, fish decorations, better fish food, better fish filters, etc etc etc......The dog actually got jealous! Koi are just bigger goldfish....more of them to take over your house!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

chowder said:


> Yep, I'm making them the Mazuri gel right now. Haven't worked my way up to totally homemade gel yet. They really like the Mazuri though and it's easy to whip up and freeze half a batch. I can make tiny pieces for the little guy and bigger pieces for the other ones and make sure everybody gets their share of the food. They really are a bunch of characters! One has turned out to be female and we had our first egg laying which was quite an event so now we have Curly, Shemp, and Lara. :biggrin:


Yeah, I love the Mazuri too. It's so easy, but man does it stink! LOL! Whenever I make up a batch my hubby wants to leave the house and the dogs are at my side hoping I drop some! 

Are they eating out of your hands yet? :biggrin:


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Is there a special fish food you can make for tropical fish? I have been using the flakes lol. Koi I believe are a type of Carp.


----------

